# What Foundation Color Are You?



## SweetCheeks (Sep 17, 2007)

I went in to get matched for color and was a lot lighter than I had thought and had been wearing. The MA said a lot of people wear foundation to darken their coloring and this is a no, it should be done with a bit of bronzer instead. Curious as to what everyone wears!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 17, 2007)

I wear Mac SFF NW20 (only once in a while).  For everyday, I wear Mineral Makeup in a light shade, or custom make one :O)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 17, 2007)

NW20 or medium msf natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am pretty pale


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 17, 2007)

im NW20 but i dont use mac foundation no more i wear BE mineral foundation in Light


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm NC37 in Studio Fix Fluid and Medium Beige in BE minerals.


----------



## MAC_A_LICIOUS (Sep 17, 2007)

*i wear nc50.  im about to start working for prescriptives and im gonna get a custom blend going on soon.  i tried it the other day and im a level 5 or something like that.*


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm MAC NC20 and BE Fairly Light.


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 17, 2007)

SFF NW20, Blot Pressed Powder in Medium Dark


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 17, 2007)

NC30 or Medium MSF.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 17, 2007)

NW15 in Studio Fix Fluid Foundation.
In between (gotta mix) NW15 and NW20 Studio Tech Foundation.
In between (gotta mix) NW15 and NW20 Studio Fix Powder Foundation.
NW20 in Studio Finish Concealor (and Full Coverage Foundation).
NW20 in Select Cover-Up Concealor.
Select Sheer Pressed Powder NW15.
Blot Powder Medium.
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Medium.

=D Alot of pale people we got on this board, huh?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2007)

I was just told by a MAC professional that I am NW20 in Select.  "NW" in MAC terminology means I have a "cool" complextion as opposed to "warm"?  I always thought I had a "warm" complextion.  I read you're supposed to look at the color of your veins and see if they're more green or blue.  Mine look more green than blue, although it could really be in between the two.  She gave me a sample to try so we'll see.  I'm a little skeptical though because she told me this just by looking at me.  She did not apply any foundation to test.  Shouldn't she have tested some shades on my skin?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 17, 2007)

NW15 was way too dark on me on studio fix fluid so if they had it I might be NW10 or 5.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 17, 2007)

Nw20 select tint
Nw15 Studio fix fluid
Everyday minerals Golden Fair


----------



## Hilly (Sep 17, 2007)

Mac SFF NW20


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2007)

I use MAC studio tech nc43 and pressed blot powder in dark


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

MAC Mineralize Foundation in NC15
Shiseido I00
Clinique Superbalanced in Breeze
MAC StudioFix Powder in N3 

I think my skin was darker awhile ago but I've started using my lightening products again.


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm NW20, NW25 if I want a little extra color. I don't agree with what your MAC MA told you about using foundation to "darken" you up a bit, I just think most people don't do it properly. I find that you can up about half a shade or 1 shade and it still looks natural, but when people go 2 or 3 shades over than it's when you get into trouble and see lines, plus most people don't blend nearly enough (my pet peeve as an MA!). Sometimes just doing that half shade darker looks more natural than bronzer (which I find most people tend to overdo as well). I really don't believe in setting rules like that, just my opinion


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadow* 

 
_I was just told by a MAC professional that I am NW20 in Select. "NW" in MAC terminology means I have a "cool" complextion as opposed to "warm"? I always thought I had a "warm" complextion. *I read you're supposed to look at the color of your veins and see if they're more green or blue. Mine look more green than blue, although it could really be in between the two.* She gave me a sample to try so we'll see. I'm a little skeptical though because she told me this just by looking at me. She did not apply any foundation to test. Shouldn't she have tested some shades on my skin?_

 
I have found this to be the case as well. Any one have thoughts on this? I am NW43, though.


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadow* 

 
_I was just told by a MAC professional that I am NW20 in Select.  "NW" in MAC terminology means I have a "cool" complextion as opposed to "warm"?  I always thought I had a "warm" complextion.  I read you're supposed to look at the color of your veins and see if they're more green or blue.  Mine look more green than blue, although it could really be in between the two.  She gave me a sample to try so we'll see.  I'm a little skeptical though because she told me this just by looking at me.  She did not apply any foundation to test.  Shouldn't she have tested some shades on my skin?_

 

I agree with with the blue vein/green vein thing. But I will say that with my makeup company I work for, I am so used to our colors I can pretty much guess what shade soemone is by looking at them and I'm right 99% of the time. That being said I still test it just to double check, but she probably knows her line so well she can eyeball it.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 10, 2007)

NC40 in studiotech&fix


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Oct 10, 2007)

NW15 Studio Tech
N3 Studio Fix powder
Shiseido I00

...and everything else is waaay to dark for me.  It really makes me upset that both extra-pale people and extra-deep people have to search high and low for foundations.  We need a makeup revolution!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2007)

I have had a problem of foundations turning pink on me.  I don't know why.

Currently, I am using NW15 Studio Stick Foundation by M.A.C.  I really like it, because it's super easy to apply.  I prefer neutral based foundation.

I tend to get heavy with the e/s colors.  I love e/s colors.  They are so pretty to me.  I try not to look like a peacock, because I am so fair.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 10, 2007)

I am an NC20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I use concealer I usually go to like NC15 or something.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 10, 2007)

c4 in studio fix foundation
nc42 (i was told) in creme concealer.
I just stopped using drugstore foundation (too dark and orange, even though nobody couldnt really tell). I don't even need bronzer (IMO) ..i'm already tan. I'd rather go with a blush


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 10, 2007)

NC15 in Mineralize Foundation, and Concealer.
N3 in StudioFix.
NC100 in Hyperreal. 

Although I still wish NC15 could be a little paler...


----------



## JanineDesiree (Oct 10, 2007)

NW20 in Studio Stick Concealer 
Medium in Blot Pressed Powder.

I've never worn this kinda make up till now.


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm a MAC SFF NC 30


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 11, 2007)

NW20 in SFF. NW400 in Hyperreal!!


----------



## sharon7 (Oct 11, 2007)

Mac NC40 and Blot Pressed Powder in Medium Dark


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 11, 2007)

i just goT my NC30 delivered yesterday and its a fab colour but i wear fake tan lots, i also wear BE medium beige x


----------



## lara (Oct 11, 2007)

PX Camellia.

MAC runs way too yellow for me.


----------



## redambition (Oct 11, 2007)

NC15 in pretty much any MAC foundation.

1N1 in Estee Lauder equalizer


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 11, 2007)

MAC:
N4 or NW20 in Studio Fix powder foundation
NW20 in Select Tint SPF15
NW15 in Select Cover Up concealer
MSF Naturel in Light
Blot powder (pressed) in Light 

Other brands:
Alima Satin Matte Foundation in C3 Jasmine
Clinique Superpowder Double Face in 02 Matte Beige
Clinique Stay Matte Sheer pressed powder in 02 Stay Neutral
L'Oreal True Match Super-Blendable powder in C3 Rose Beige


----------



## KAIA (Oct 11, 2007)

MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC30
MAC Mineralize SatinFinish NC30
MAC Studio Fix NC35


----------



## mello (Oct 11, 2007)

NC30 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid
Sandy Beige in Maybeline's Pure Foundation
W5 in that newer makeup line by I think L'oreal? I forget what it's called.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad to be back on this board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I totally feel...I dunno, dazed and confused with the foundation thing...I got color-matched recently and now I am NC 50 in Studio Fix powder. I need to go back and get more SFF b/c I <3 this one...Hmm, I wonder what shade I will end up with. Maybe NC44 or something. I feel like I have a brand new face. I see now that NW43 was too pink for me (among other issues with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'll have to do some FOTDs and see how I feel about them with this new color.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 11, 2008)

NC43 in MAC StudioTech
Medium Tan & Tan in BE mineral foundation


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 12, 2008)

MAC NC20 and Buff in Revlon Colorstay. 

In the summer I'm roughly NC25 and Sand Beige in Colorstay.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 12, 2008)

NC20 in Studio Fix Powder.

NW15 & NC20 in Studio Fix Fluid, depending on the time of year.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've always had trouble determining whether my skin tone leans toward warm or cool because it seems like I can pass and fail all the tests: 

My veins are neither green nor blue; they're purple!
I can wear either gold [warm tones] or silver jewelry [cool tones]
My hair is medium chestnut brown [warm or cool]
My eyes are brown with grey around the iris [warm or cool]
I can wear greys, whites, blacks and jewel tones [cool]
I can also wear earthtones and rich autumn neutrals [warm]

Do you see my confusion? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC mineralize satin finish - NW25, but still too yellow for me. Good thing I don't wear MAC foundation!
NCN liquid mineral foundation - light/med. with pink undertones - nearly a perfect match, but coverage is sheer enough that it doesn't have to be.

I mix up 3 different powders from Everyday Minerals to come up with a perfect shade for me - 2 parts med. beige, one part light winged butter and one part fairly light. I add a little more med. beige during the summer. 

I think I must be a neutral but have never had anyone tell me and I really don't trust a MAC MA to tell me since she got it so wrong the last time I tried.


----------



## Purity (Feb 12, 2008)

I wear sff and I'm usually a NW20, I'm a mix between NW20 and NW35 right now since I have a tan.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

Someone asked me the other day if I ever wear foundation-they know I wear powder...... I always wear foundation the last couple years (hey, I'm old) and it has to match flawlessly. I have four  different shades and I mix two of them at any one time to get the exact match. I mix Budapest,Fiji, Barcelona with a small bit of Deauville till I get the exact colour (NARS). Fiji and Barcelona straight out of the bottle are nearly perfect on me all year around, but nearly perfect isn't good enough for being under strong light. Most makeup -even the warm colours in MAC are way too pink for me.....all of MUFE are too pink for me, and so is Laura Mercier's entire line. I did find matches in Zhen's makeup and Neutrogena's (gold) and Estee Lauder, but even the goldest in Lancome is too pink. You shouldn't correct with powder either. Also, different parts of the face are different colours. Artists paint skin that way-and WOC often have slightly darker pigmentation on their foreheads than their cheeks.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 12, 2008)

NC30 or 35 in Studio Fix +
NC25 or 30 in Studio Fix Fluid

Depends on my tan


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 14, 2008)

I´m NW15 in Studio Fix Powder; and shade mismatches are a routine for me. Just an example: in my quest for the best foundation match for my ghostly white skin, I have bought nine (yes, nine) foundations, from drugstore to high end. Most of them were the exact opposite of your problem: the lightest shades were too dark for me.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 14, 2008)

Mainly NC30 because I use self tanner on my face during winter, and its my tan colour in the summer. NC27 in Studio Stick, NC30 in Studio Fix & Moistureblend. Medium Dark in Blot Powder


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 14, 2008)

NW15 in Studio Stick foundation, NW100 in Hyperreal (*tear* discontinued).


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't get a proper match with MAC skin products! I'm halfway between NW20 and 25. MA's always think I'm lighter than I actually am (for some reason) and match me with NC/W15, or at other makeup counters they match me with the lightest shade and I end up looking like a ghost =/


----------



## mello (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure if I've posted here before, but I'm NC30 in StudioFix Fluid.
Used to think I was NW30...would have been a mess if I had chosen not to get matched first :|


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 14, 2008)

NC15 in SFF... although I'm starting to think it looks a bit yellow on my


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 14, 2008)

C3 in MAC Studio Fix and NW20 in the fluid I think. I cant rememeber right now


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi All, I'm NC-50. and Sometimes,& I blend NC-50 Select-Cover-Up along with NC-42 Select Cover-Up, for a flawless finish.


----------



## Ericita (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm a NW 20. It was so nice when I realized that a brand in Chile had a shade for me (the rest were all too dark). 
Anyway I don't use MAC foundations, but Biotherm's sense matte and Estee Lauder's double wear (that a friend of mine brought me from Australia because those brands don't sell my shades here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Monkey26 (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried NC27? I got a foundation stick from MAC today and they recommended NC25.  For some strange reason I feel like it looks too light on me. I wear FIJI in NARS and Veil in Tarte Smooth Operator. How are MAC's foundation Sticks?


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm NW15 for studio finish concealer and pretty sure I'm NW15 for foundations.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 15, 2008)

NC15 in SFF


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 15, 2008)

NW25 in Select SPF, NW30 - 35 in the summer/with self tanner on.


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_MAC NC20 and Buff in Revlon Colorstay. 

In the summer I'm roughly NC25 and Sand Beige in Colorstay._

 
wow! thats me exactly!lol


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 16, 2008)

I am nc42 (or Revlon Colorstay in Toast).

When I was younger I used to do the opposite and wear shades that were too light because I felt that darker shades made my skin look "muddy". I just ended up looking scary.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

NW 20 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid
NW 20 in Selected Sheer Pressed Powder
MSF Natural Medium Plus


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 21, 2008)

NW 20 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid
MSF Natural Medium
Everyday Minerals Multi-Tasking


----------



## shellyshells (Feb 26, 2008)

NC40, NC400
BE medium beige mixed with medium tan, perfect powder mix on me!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 26, 2008)

NC25-35 in SFF


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 27, 2008)

NC15 in moistureblend (I'm about to get SFF and SF powder to try out hopefully NC15 works for them too!)
And I use Clinique concealer in Light.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 27, 2008)

NC50 in studio fix. i always thought i was darker. in fact I headed for an deep NW at first before the MA changed my ways... AND MY LIFE!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 29, 2008)

nc25 in mineralize satinfinish


----------



## elektra513 (May 20, 2008)

Ok, I finally found my combo...1 part Px Antelope + 1 part Px Ginger=My face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But when I am being lazy I will just choose one of the two and highlight/contour where applicable...The differences between the two shades are subtle. I'm sure I'm the only one who even notices...the perfectionist in me will never die.





Edit: In general, Antelope = winter; Ginger = summer


----------



## Love Always Ivy (May 21, 2008)

MAC: NC35
MUFE: 34 in F&B Foundation, 10 in Full Cover, 207 in Duo Mat+ Powder
NARS: Sahara in Oil Free Foundation


----------



## romaquillage (May 29, 2008)

NC 25 => *Mineralize SatinFinish SPF 15 Foundation*
NC 20 => *Select Cover-Up*
MEDIUM => *Studio Mist Foundation*
MEDIUM DARK => *Mineralize SkinFinish Natural*


----------



## sinergy (May 29, 2008)

who knows! I wish I did, last summer I got matched to nc42 and until the cooler months where I lightened up it looked great on me! then it got waaay to dark, so there I go in february to get new foundation and the MA gave me nc40 with nw35 for my jawline, but it doesnt seem to match! I dont look glowy and pretty the way it did in the summer, just kind of ashy. so i dont know, i need to get back in there and find the right shade, but im getting lots of sun again...so i might as well go pick up my nc42!! lol.


----------



## Abbytabby (May 30, 2008)

I've never been color matched at MAC and for some reason the MA's at many counters always matched me as warm. I'd always thought it was wrong but figured they'd know better. I was finally matched as Ivory 2 in Lancome (can't remember the foundation type) and Rose in most PX foundations (but I don't like them too much) except one of the newer ones...Can't remember the name but I was one shade down in that since it runs darker.

The Px was a pretty perfect match I just didn't like the formulation.

I finally found some foundations I love and a great color match. With Laura Mercier I use three different shades. With the TM I use Porcelain, with the Moisturizing Foundation I'm Blush Ivory (so I assume it would be the same with the Oil Free) and in Silk Creme (my fave) I'm soft Ivory. Hers are yellowish but blend into my skin amazingly well.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a NC15 in Studio Stick foundation, but I would probably go lighter if they had it. Porcelain, fair, ghostly pale in all others


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jun 8, 2008)

Honestly I don't know what my foundation colour would be for MAC. I'd either be a NW15 or NW20 I think. I'm still looking for my perfect foundation though.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 8, 2008)

NW15 in studio fix and studio finish


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm NW15 in studio stick foundation or, with a tan (ha!), I can use MSFN in light.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 8, 2008)

I say NC15, but I'm really a little lighter than that.


----------



## clarity (Jun 15, 2008)

nc15 + nw20 studio fix fluid mixed together (still not perfect but it does the job) 
but for work just a stay matte rimmel in porcelien with nw20 stuido fix powder


----------



## mandragora (Jun 15, 2008)

C3 - mac face and body
Olive 1.5 - Alima mineral powder foundation


----------



## talste (Jun 15, 2008)

NW20 or NW25 If I have a bit of a tan happening.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 27, 2008)

NC45 - 50 in Studio Tech/Studio Fix


----------



## mixed-ldn-gal (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this not a site for people with darker skin?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 23, 2008)

^^^ huh? lol... no, darker people are allowed on the forums... like me!

I actually have to add on. I seem to be an NC45 in the winter time (could probably be an NC42 if I never saw the sun for a long period of time) but since it's sunny and warm here in California, I am currently an NC50. I guess it's important to get more than one shade of foundation.


----------



## laperle (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a NW15 in SFF is my best match. The NCs were making me yellow.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 25, 2008)

Nc15.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

NC37 but I think since I don't tan as much, I'm going to hop down a notch to NC35. I was thinking of even trying NW30 and mixing that with the NC35 for times when I get paler than normal.


----------



## melonella (Aug 26, 2008)

I've always had every MA match me to a different color... until recently I'd been an N3 in Studio Fix, but the last counter I went to gave me Select Coverup in NW20 and Mineralize Skin Finish Natural in Medium.

So I have no idea, really.


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 26, 2008)

NC40 in Studio Fix and Select Tint, 153 in MUFE HD.


----------



## seabird (Aug 27, 2008)

nc20 in concealer
nc25 in foundation


----------



## couturesista (Aug 27, 2008)

NC 50- Moistureblend
 NC 50- Studio Tech
 178- MUFE HD


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2008)

NW43 
NC45
NC50... According to 1 MUA.

NC45 Hands down according to another and me


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 29, 2008)

NC41 (new shade, seems to only be in the uk) in studio fluid fix
NC44 in mineralize satinfinish ( looks better darker, as its more sheer, and can adapt to how tan i get in the summer)


----------



## florabundance (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm an NC30 in Studio Fix Fluid - i'm yet to look into any other MAC foundation


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 29, 2008)

NC15 in SFF NW make me look like a little pink piggy..


----------



## wynchester76 (Sep 9, 2008)

NW25 in Studio Fix Fluid; Can go up to NW30 generally in summer months or when baking in the tanning bed lol.


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 9, 2008)

I am a nw45/NC50 I feel the nc50 looks flawless but It a tad darker than me, but the nw45 is great on me also but a tad red... So I even it out with a lighter powder...


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a 128 in MUFE HD foundaton, O40 in Shiseido's Sun Protection line .


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 11, 2008)

NC30 - Studio Fix Fluid


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 12, 2008)

mac nw 25


----------



## noangel (Sep 26, 2008)

nc37 in satinfinish


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 26, 2008)

i am a nw20 and wanted to try BM but didnt think they'd have my shade. wanted to try it out cuz sometimes i dont feel like wearin heavy foundation but seeing that some ppl here at nw20 and use BM, i`ll go try it out now. thanks


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 26, 2008)

Well i been using NW45 in Studio Tech and the Fix for the last 5 years, which i almost always had to wear a bronzer over cuz it gave me a ashy face w/o one. And this summer shopping at the MAC counter i was told that NW45 was a bit to light so now Im a NW50 i been using it for a month and im still unsure if i love it but im not ashy anymore lol..... Mineralize SF, Blot Podwer im a Deep Dark


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 29, 2008)

Alima C2 or C3.


----------



## pinkfeet (Sep 29, 2008)

After reading this thread I am going to Sephora to see if mine has it.. I keep hearing about it and use MAC Mineralize now..used to use EL Double Wear , while it was good coverage I didnt like the full coverage "look" all the time. 

But I may try the HD powder over my MAC like another poster mentioned too! 

I havent been to Sephora in ages so now Im actually excited, I hope I get a good color match!!


----------



## raen (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm Sand Beige in Revlon Colorstay in the winter, not sure what in the summer.


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 26, 2008)

NC25 in SF/ST, Medium or Medium Dark in blot powder, Medium in Mineralize Loose, and Medium Plus in Mineralize Skinfinish Natural


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 27, 2008)

NC35


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 27, 2008)

NC27 w/ NC30 loose powder to set
BE Medium


----------



## Brie (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raen* 

 
_MAC NC20 and Buff in Revlon Colorstay. 

In the summer I'm roughly NC25 and Sand Beige in Colorstay.




me too!_

 

Me three!!! lol

Oh and B3 in Masqurade
Natural in Natio


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm NC15 in studio fix fluid =)


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm NC-50 in Studio Tech!


----------



## boba (Feb 9, 2009)

im mac sff in nc30/35 and revlon colorstay in sand beige


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm NW20 in Studio Fix powder foundation . . . and an N1 in L'Oreal True Match.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm NC20 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid, and 1 in Estee Lauder Double Wear Light.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2009)

I believe MAC NW20 or NW25, depending if I'm tan or not!


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 14, 2009)

NC15 in Studio Fix Fluid (by far the best match to my skin and the nicest foundation Ive useD)


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm, not a lot of nc42's in here... anyway my foundation is in SFF. i dont like powder foundations x_X... but gotta cope with it when summer comes i guess; either that or just throw on some msf and call it a day


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

NC20 in Select SPF


----------



## chellaxx (Feb 17, 2009)

nc42!


----------



## daphneM (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm still up in the air about this. I think I'm an NC25, as a MA at my Macy's counter matched me a few days ago. However, I'm confused, because I would assume the concealer of a particular shade would be a touch *lighter* than the foundation, right? I have an NC25 Studio Fix concealer and it's definitely just a smidge darker than the rest of my skin. The concealer I'd had before (Benefit Boi-ing in 01) was a bit too light, so I've been adding a tiny bit of that to mostly the NC25 and it's been ideal. But this makes me wonder if maybe I'm not an NC20.

Fortunately, I have a makeover appointment on the 28th, so I'm hoping they will help me settle this! I'm thinking I might give the Studio Sculpt foundation a try - I've never been big on foundation but I would like to try a nice light to medium coverage one.


----------



## bebexo (Feb 18, 2009)

NC40 - SFF
Medium - Mineralize Skinfinish Natural


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 18, 2009)

The last foundation I got was NC42.  I also have NC37, 40 and 44.  NC37 is too light.  I should have returned it.  I was not aware of their great return policy.  40 is okay now in the winter time and I got 44 in the summer, so it might be better then...


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Im a C4 in studio fix powder foundation, and oddly NW 30 in Studio Sculpt Foundation, and they both match pretty greatly!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

It's strange.

In summer, when I'm a tan bunny, I'm an NC37

In winter, I drop all the way down to NC25.

@[email protected]


----------



## *lolly (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to both Specktra and MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I recently purchased the Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation in NC30 and the Studio Finish Concealer in NC30 as well (as recommended by the MUA) and I LOVE them both, although I'm thinking of getting the Studio Fix Foundation for days/nights that I need additional coverage (the Mineralize Satinfinish is only low to medium coverage). Is it safe to say that I'd still be a NC30 in Studio Fix??? I'm considering making an online purchase very soon... Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 20, 2009)

NW15 of Studio Sculpt is the best match so far...and also light in mineralize loose foundation.

In summer i use the Star Bronzer foundation from Lancome in 03


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to both Specktra and MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recently purchased the Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation in NC30 and the Studio Finish Concealer in NC30 as well (as recommended by the MUA) and I LOVE them both, although I'm thinking of getting the Studio Fix Foundation for days/nights that I need additional coverage (the Mineralize Satinfinish is only low to medium coverage). Is it safe to say that I'd still be a NC30 in Studio Fix??? I'm considering making an online purchase very soon... Any advice would be appreciated!!_

 
Most of the time the colors for foundations in MAC stay true and are the same for all the formulations -- so stick to your colors but do chat online with the MUA and see what she suggests. I bought my Sculpt and changed my Studio Fix (liquid and powder) online -- and it turned out fine. I am an NC15 or NC20... but for the Studio Fix when I want more sheer coverage I mix some primer on my hand before application....Good luck!


----------

